# venetian lustreglass?



## nunwek (Jun 18, 2007)

is venetian lustreglass a red gloss even though it is described as "Maraschino pink with pearl?"  Thanks!


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know, but I would think it's to be a red color seeing as maraschino cherries are red. but that's just a guess.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jun 18, 2007)

Definitely a red.  I love it, just the right amount of color for me.  Red lips scare me.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunwek* 

 
_is venetian lustreglass a red gloss even though it is described as "Maraschino pink with pearl?" Thanks!_

 
Yes it is.  I wear it over MAC Red and Glam.  I really like it and would suggest that you purchase.


----------



## nunwek (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks ladies for clarifying that for me!  I'll be making a trip to the mac counter this week and I'm definitely going to check it out


----------

